# STAR WARS Galactic Battlegrounds error?



## DTBRONZICH (Jan 23, 2014)

I have played this game about 8 times so far, and on the last play something odd happened. All of the troop formations, and abilities, such as "patrol" have vanished. I.E., missing from the control panel. The Sith retain their ability to turn buildings and enemy troops, and workers retain building abilities, but everything else is gone: artillery and bombers no longer "attack ground", for example, formations are gone, etc. 
I completely removed the game from my system and re-installed, to no avail.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: STAR WARS Galactic Battle grounds error?*

Hello! Welcome to TSF. :wave:

Where did you get this game from?


----------



## DTBRONZICH (Jan 23, 2014)

I believe it was at Fry's electronics, about 3 months ago.


----------

